# Limit Watches



## Annoying Twit (Jan 13, 2018)

Through random searching I found a thread from 2014 where the member @Always"watching" described Limit watches as one of his/her favourite cheap brands.

I must admit that I had discounted Limit watches as I assumed, because you get what you pay for, that the'd be a step down from Lorus, Sekonda, etc.

Are they? If not, can I ask what some people (but I guess probably still a minority) find interesting about them?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

IMO, I think it's because the brand has been around since 1912 and they offer a wide range of men and womens watches at an affordable price. They seem to get good reviews from most people, but as all brands some people will have bad experiences with them. Even though they are in the "cheap seats" IMHO if you like a watch it doesn't matter about the price. Possibly non WIS will find them to be a "disposable watch" as they are inexpensive. :thumbsup:


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

They appear to have been around since 1912, so have staying power:

http://limitwatches.co.uk/since-1912/

They're owned by the brand that also own Sekonda and Accurist.

They appear to be Chinese made with Japanese quartz movements now, so a British version of Timex basically.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, I am here, the defender of the Limit watch... :laugh:

I still have great affection for Limit watches, partly because it was collecting this brand that first got me into wristwatches but mainly for other reasons. The brand has a genuine heritage and history, which even though it is no longer an independent entity, is still reflected in terms of the integrity of its products and philosophy. Limit is the lower tier brand of the English watch group, Time Products, with Accurist now the top tier of the Time Products brands and Sekonda sandwiched in the middle. Speaking personally, I have considerable respect for the Time Products Group, and I believe that the recent move of Accurist to that Group's umbrella was a sensible one.

Limit does not produce a huge number of different models at any one time, and it concentrates on providing good value, inexpensive watches that are often sold through independent jewellers. The firm tends to be conservative in the styling of its products, which in the case of Limit has been no bad thing as some of their classically styled watches, including their pilot models and some dress watches, are very nice. In addition to the more sedate watches, there have also been some more surprising, and sometimes rather good, modern designs, which make Limit watches an interesting brand.

Vintage Limit watches are also around, with quite a few mechanical examples surviving of servicable quality. Unfortunately the original company documents have been lost, which makes it difficult to trace the early history of the brand. I would say that, for general wear, Limit has been steadily producing decent analogue and digital watches for the less well-off for many years, and hopefully will continue to do so. I am certainly not too proud to have a Limit watch on my wrist, and indeed, I am wearing one at the moment.

Limit watches are now sourced in China and are powered by Japanese quartz movements.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Just a note to say that if anyone wants a further dose of Limit, just for good measure, then they might like to look at my topic posted earlier today entitled, "Cheap but More than Just Cheerful: Two Limit watches."


----------

